# Join the Enworld Fantasy Baseball league



## Krug (Feb 22, 2003)

Yes, it's almost time for Baseball! 

Edited: League full! Please join the second league!
Leauge ID#59674
Password morrus2

The draft will be an autopick draft.

http://baseball.fantasysports.yahoo.com/b1

I've let it have default settings and set to autopick. If there's any interest in a Live Draft we can try that.

and me Dwarves will kick you other teams all across the field!


----------



## Morpheus (Feb 22, 2003)

Morph's Dreamers are ready to kick axe and take names!


----------



## Lalato (Feb 22, 2003)

*Lalato's Losers*

Lalato's Losers are ready for action... only 32 days 'til the season starts.

I don't mind Autopick.  Don't forget that you can re-arrange your rankings to give yourself a better shot at getting the players you want.

Good Luck... you're going to need it.   

--sam


----------



## Ashwyn (Feb 22, 2003)

Ashwyns Elemental are ready to go!


----------



## Queenie (Feb 22, 2003)

Can anyone sign up or is this a private league?

~Queenie


----------



## Krug (Feb 22, 2003)

Well anyone can sign up for it... just make sure you don't drop out halfway through the season even if your team is playing like the expos!


----------



## Queenie (Feb 22, 2003)

Don't worry.. I'm not a quitter   

Just making sure it's not a boys only club...

~Queenie


----------



## Krug (Feb 22, 2003)

Queenie122 said:
			
		

> *Don't worry.. I'm not a quitter
> 
> Just making sure it's not a boys only club...
> 
> ~Queenie *




It's not. We whomp all sexes equally.


----------



## Magestrike (Feb 22, 2003)

*Wooohooo*

Alright....I made it in this time.  Looking forward to a great season all.

Mage


----------



## Mark CMG (Feb 22, 2003)

The Mountain Monsters will be competing this year. 

Good luck to everyone!


----------



## Dungannon (Feb 22, 2003)

The Wolfpack has the scent of another league championship and begins stalking their prey...


----------



## Chauzu (Feb 22, 2003)

Yahoo is making it too complicated to join. You can rule me out this time.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Feb 22, 2003)

Kaj. Baseball Lions present and accounted for!

Best,
tKL


----------



## Paul_Klein (Feb 22, 2003)

The Knights are ready to win!


----------



## garyh (Feb 22, 2003)

My DC Dragons are set to go!  And, unlike the EN World basketball league, I'll do well in this league because I actually _follow_ baseball.


----------



## Krug (Feb 22, 2003)

1 more spot to go.. 
And no dropouts!

We'll draft in two weeks time autopick!


----------



## krunchyfrogg (Feb 22, 2003)

I'm in baby!  

The Wyrm Burners will be victorious!

EDIT: Just finished ranking my players.

Question:  How many positions are we having, and what's the layout going to be set up like?


----------



## Morpheus (Feb 22, 2003)

when is the draft? In two weeks time...Must read all messages first...


----------



## krunchyfrogg (Feb 22, 2003)

What do the default settings do with innings pitched?

I played in a fantasy league, and didn't know about that rule, until there was about a month left in the season, and I was out of innings!


----------



## John Crichton (Feb 22, 2003)

Wow, that thing filled up quick.  Good luck to all.    I'm just happy baseball will be back in just 5 short weeks.


----------



## Mark CMG (Feb 22, 2003)

John Crichton said:
			
		

> *Wow, that thing filled up quick.  Good luck to all.    I'm just happy baseball will be back in just 5 short weeks.   *




If you want to co-manage the Mountain Monsters, JC, drop me an Email and we'll figure out a way to do that.


----------



## Lalato (Feb 22, 2003)

You can always start another league...  I'm sure there are several other ENWorlders that would be interested.  

--sam


----------



## John Crichton (Feb 22, 2003)

*Mark:*  Thanks, man!  I appriciate the offer.  

*lalato:*  True, true.  Although I actually would have no idea what I was doing.  I've never done any kind of fantasy sports thing, before.  Just figured I'd throw my hat in the ring if there were any spots left to give it a shot.  

I do have a question:  How do these things work, anyway?


----------



## Mark CMG (Feb 22, 2003)

John Crichton said:
			
		

> *Mark:  Thanks, man!  I appriciate the offer.
> 
> -snip-
> 
> ...




Welcome aboard.   No need for knowledge since you will learn along the way as I will also.   If I am not mistaken...

We rank the league members prior to the auto-draft and leave the chips to fall where they may for who will wind up on our team.  Try to predict how severe injuries may be and who is in a slump, dumping low point players and picking up those who will benefit our team from active lists of free plauers.  Make some trades along the way with other teams when we can find a mutually beneficial way to do so, and allow the stats of real world baseball to determine the points we get for our brilliance (which determines our place in the standings.)  Winner gets bragging rights. 

(To experienced players in this league - Have I got the gist of this?)


----------



## beldar1215 (Feb 22, 2003)

Well I was to to slow and the league is full.  I'm going to start a second leauge. It should be up in the next few mins. 

Leauge ID#59674
Password morrus2

The draft will be an autopick draft.

http://baseball.fantasysports.yahoo.com/b1


----------



## Mark CMG (Feb 22, 2003)

In light of there being a second league, it's up to you, JC, whether to sign on as co-manager of the Mountain Monsters or field a team of your own.


----------



## krunchyfrogg (Feb 22, 2003)

nobody wants to use the msg board there?


----------



## Krug (Feb 22, 2003)

I can increase the # of teams. Right now Max is 12.
It'll mean talent will be spread very thinly though. Up to the rest of you.


----------



## John Crichton (Feb 22, 2003)

Mark CMG said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Welcome aboard.   No need for knowledge since you will learn along the way as I will also.   If I am not mistaken...
> 
> ...



Ah, iiiinteresting.  

I went ahead and signed up for the 2nd League.  I figure I'll fight and die there to get the hang of things for now.  I still appriciate the offer for a co-manage.  Do these leagues work the same way for all sports?  If I dig this I'll probably try football as well...


----------



## Mark CMG (Feb 22, 2003)

John Crichton said:
			
		

> *Ah, iiiinteresting.
> 
> I went ahead and signed up for the 2nd League.  I figure I'll fight and die there to get the hang of things for now.*




Best way to learn is to jump in with both feet! 



			
				John Crichton said:
			
		

> *I still appriciate the offer for a co-manage.*




No prob and good luck! 



			
				John Crichton said:
			
		

> *Do these leagues work the same way for all sports?*




I'm fairly sure that it is so.  I think the level of complication goes up considerably when the draft is completely in the hands of the participants.  I feel that the auto-draft probably levels the playing field between the differing levels of experience of the participants.



			
				John Crichton said:
			
		

> *If I dig this I'll probably try football as well... *




I may do that next time around also.


----------



## krunchyfrogg (Feb 23, 2003)

Krug said:
			
		

> *I can increase the # of teams. Right now Max is 12.
> It'll mean talent will be spread very thinly though. Up to the rest of you.  *




I think 12 is just right.  Anymore than 15 would just stink.


----------



## John Crichton (Feb 23, 2003)

Mark CMG said:
			
		

> *I'm fairly sure that it is so.  I think the level of complication goes up considerably when the draft is completely in the hands of the participants.  I feel that the auto-draft probably levels the playing field between the differing levels of experience of the participants.*



Makes sense.  I actually was thinking of joining an Out of the Park Baseball 4 League.  I have the normal game and for the price I paid for it ($20 online) it was WELL worth it.  It's literally got everything a baseball freak could want.  Altho it's complex and takes some time to set up, even if playing a league just by yourself.  This Yahoo thing seems simpler by comparison and that is appealing as well.


----------



## Lalato (Feb 23, 2003)

*The more, the merrier...*

I don't have a problem with more teams.  

Keep in mind that we're picking players from both leagues (AL and NL).  With 12 teams, it means that every fantasy team is probably better than any real world team.

One result of this talent rich environment is that very few trades occur.  Why trade, when you can just pick up a talented free agent?

To bring this closer to an ENWorld topic... it's the difference between high powered and low powered campaigns.  In a high powered campaign you have a lot of resources at your disposal to smite the enemy.  In a low powered campaign you have to do some crafty wheelin' and dealin' just to survive.  

I can play it either way.  High or Low...

--sam


----------



## armac (Feb 24, 2003)

Krug said:
			
		

> *Yes, it's almost time for Baseball!
> 
> <snip>
> 
> and me Dwarves will kick you other teams all across the field! *




Hey Krug,

It's too bad I didn't see this quick enough, I would have
liked to match up my axewielders with your Dwarves.  
Oh well, next football season.  

And Kaj, 

May your baseball Lions have a bit more success
than your football Lions did.  

Well, I've never entered a rotisserie baseball league.
I hope that I pick things up quickly since I've entered
the second league.

armac
Winner of ENworld X 2002 yahoo fantasy football league


----------



## Citizen Mane (Feb 24, 2003)

Hey, armac.    Yeah, I got pretty slammed in the football league, didn't I?  I did fine in the other two leagues I was in (3rd/10, 3rd/9), but, God, did I get hammered in the ENWorld league.    No beef, I'll be more ready for next year.  Good luck with your team in ENWorld 2 — you should have a blast — fantasy football is fun, but fantasy baseball is, IMO, the best.

Best,
tKL


----------



## Krug (Feb 24, 2003)

Dang Armac. Would have been good to have a face-off. I've never played a head to head baseball league. The head2head football league was a lot of fun and everyone was in it until the end (unlike the basketball league  )

I'll be ready and waiting for you Kajamba. *MWAHAHAHA. MWAHAHA!*


----------



## Citizen Mane (Feb 24, 2003)

And he taunts the lion...*sigh*  I can't believe he taunted the lion.  And who laughs like that?  Really.  *shakes head*

 

I've had decent luck with fantasy baseball over the last two years, so hopefully I'll be a bit more competitive.

Best,
tKL


----------



## trentonjoe (Feb 25, 2003)

Krug said:
			
		

> *Dang Armac. Would have been good to have a face-off. I've never played a head to head baseball league. The head2head football league was a lot of fun and everyone was in it until the end (unlike the basketball league  )
> 
> I'll be ready and waiting for you Kajamba. *MWAHAHAHA. MWAHAHA!* *




Your are soooooooo lucky I had to join the second league Krug.  Fear not, the Jersey JAckalweres will have vengence on you and your bearded midgets.


----------



## Krug (Feb 25, 2003)

trentonjoe said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Your are soooooooo lucky I had to join the second league Krug.  Fear not, the Jersey JAckalweres will have vengence on you and your bearded midgets. *




Pah.. admit that it was your fear that kept you from joining the league, waiting until a 2nd league was setup before you would partipate. 

we'll meet again Jackalweres. I still have yoru scalp from football. *MWAHAHA!* (c)


----------



## armac (Feb 25, 2003)

Krug said:
			
		

> *Dang Armac. Would have been good to have a face-off. I've never played a head to head baseball league. The head2head football league was a lot of fun and everyone was in it until the end (unlike the basketball league  )
> *




Next year for the football pool then.  Or we can try to
meet in one of those Champion leagues.  

We had a couple drop out of the football pool, but one
of the dropout teams went on a winning streak.  Wierd.

armac


----------



## armac (Feb 25, 2003)

*taunting the lion*



			
				Kajamba Lion said:
			
		

> *And he taunts the lion...*sigh*  I can't believe he taunted the lion.  And who laughs like that?  Really.  *shakes head*
> 
> 
> *




LOL.  I think Krug might have attended (now hopefully
I get this right as I reach deep into my memory) Manga
Khan's School of Melodrama...  

And Jersey...  Bearded midgets?!?  Oh, we're going to
have to chop you down for that one.  Break out the 
silver axes boys!

BTW, did anyone else notice that they don't seem
to allow apostrophes in the team name?  They did
in the football league...

armac


----------



## Krug (Mar 8, 2003)

Ok I've set it as ready to draft! On your marks dudes! Bashers coming through!

*MWAHAHAHA!*


----------



## Dungannon (Mar 8, 2003)

Krug said:
			
		

> *Ok I've set it as ready to draft! On your marks dudes! Bashers coming through!
> 
> *MWAHAHAHA!* *



It's about dang time!  I know dwarves are slow, but this was getting ridiculous.


----------



## Krug (Mar 9, 2003)

Dungannon said:
			
		

> *It's about dang time!  I know dwarves are slow, but this was getting ridiculous.  *




No we're on schedule. I said March 8... and there you go. 

And insult my race once again and you'll have a pickaxe up where the sun don't shine you... Dung-cannon!


----------

